

RVM Cert Expiration - ddispaltro
https://rvm.io/

======
andrus
Saw this last night when I tried to setup RVM on a new machine. Quick fix is
to do the following (from: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6414232/curl-
certificate-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6414232/curl-certificate-
error-when-using-rvm-to-install-ruby-1-9-2/11780019#11780019))

    
    
      echo insecure >> ~/.curlrc

------
Ethan_Mick
And now all my scripts fail.

